# NFL Ticket will require new HD receiver or DVR



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

If this is old news, let me know and I'll delete this thread, or link me to the one that talked about it, but I never saw it.

Anyways, I got my NFL Ticket renewal in the mail a few days ago, and it states that "To access DTV HD programming, a 5-lnb multi-sat dish, along with an H2O DTV HD Receiver is required".

So I guess come football season, I will need a new HD Receiver to watch any NFL ticket stuff in HD, except for any local games I get on Fox or CBS or whatever.

And since there is no DVR out for it, I don't know how that's going to work. I'm not going to plug in the HD box on Sunday's, then plus in the old HD Tivo afterwards...

This sucks since there is no real date when the DTV HD DVR is coming out, nor do I want to have to use it.

Mike


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just one more reason for me to drop DirecTV. I wish they would give me the option. I'd much rather have only HD games, than pay $100 extra to get both. I don't need the SD games you dirty bastards.


----------



## BALLS (Aug 18, 2005)

This is horrible if true.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm about 100% certain this is about your local games in HD only. I've seen several notices that all say that you will need a mpeg4 rec to get your local games in HD. All of us who get our local HD channels OTA will be fine. We should get all the other games in HD via mpeg2.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

generalpatton71 said:


> I'm about 100% certain this is about your local games in HD only. I've seen several notices that all say that you will need a mpeg4 rec to get your local games in HD. All of us who get our local HD channels OTA will be fine. We should get all the other games in HD via mpeg2.


100% accurate

the promotion is just trying to push the new MPEG4 stuff

Sunday ticket's a big meal ticket for DTV....I don't think even they would screw it up that bad


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

zoinks...some people are gonna wanna see a scan of that stuffer because it just can't be true  

Thank goodness I dont care about sports, i'd be furious. I'd say this definitely means the new dvr is out by August or many will defect on priniciple as they have stated football is the only thing keeping them here.


----------



## jeepgod (May 2, 2003)

If you look at their website, its pretty clear that they are not moving Sunday Ticket to MPEG4

_"To access DIRECTV HD programming, a triple LNB Multi-Satellite dish, along with a DIRECTV HD Receiver and HD television equipment is required. In some markets, a *five LNB dish and H20 model DIRECTV Receiver are needed to receive HD local networks* delivered by DIRECTV."_

http://www.directvsports.com/Packages/NFLSundayTicket/


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

jeepgod said:


> If you look at their website, its pretty clear that they are not moving Sunday Ticket to MPEG4
> 
> _"To access DIRECTV HD programming, a triple LNB Multi-Satellite dish, along with a DIRECTV HD Receiver and HD television equipment is required. In some markets, a *five LNB dish and H20 model DIRECTV Receiver are needed to receive HD local networks* delivered by DIRECTV."_
> 
> http://www.directvsports.com/Packages/NFLSundayTicket/


Thank you guys!

A very deceiving letter on their part then...I wish they would have had that notice that you just posted on the letter, and not the one I did.

I guess they would alienate a lot of subscribers if they did that...so it makes sense that it will stay on Mpeg2.

Good things about this season, according to the letter...more games in HD than last year, and SuperFan being offered at $50, which still bugs me, but whatever.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

BALLS said:


> This is horrible if true.


----------------
Called a CSR today...I asked about the MPEG4 requirements and she said that was only necessary if I wanted to 
see the local games. She said the MPEG4 DVR is supposed to be released prior to football season.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

moonman said:


> ----------------
> Called a CSR today...I asked about the MPEG4 requirements and she said that was only necessary if I wanted to
> see the local games. She said the MPEG4 DVR is supposed to be released prior to football season.


Well, since I get locals OTA...I don't need to worry about this at all I guess...which is wonderful!


----------



## jaobrien6 (Oct 24, 2002)

Chandler Mike said:


> Good things about this season, according to the letter...more games in HD than last year, and SuperFan being offered at $50, which still bugs me, but whatever.


The directvsports web page says $99 for superfan, not $50. Does the letter you got say $50? I haven't gotten my renewal letter yet.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

From an email:

The 2006 NFLST will be offered at a discount rate of $229 between 6/9 and 6/20 ONLY. Customers that subscribe *DURING THIS TIME*  will receive SUPERFAN FOR FREE. An AUTOMATIC activation for the 2007 NFLST will be required for this promotion at the STANDARD COST if the CUSTOMER does not cancel the package PRIOR to the start of the NEXT season


----------



## jeepgod (May 2, 2003)

MisterEd said:


> From an email:
> 
> The 2007 NFLST will be offered at a discount rate of $229 between 6/9 and 6/20 ONLY. Customers that subscribe *DURING THIS TIME*  will receive SUPERFAN FOR FREE. An AUTOMATIC activation for the 2007 NFLST will be required for this promotion at the STANDARD COST if the CUSTOMER does not cancel the package PRIOR to the start of the NEXT season


2007? What about 2006?


----------



## dmastro (Mar 25, 2004)

I am a returning Ticket/Superfan subscriber. On May 18th, I received my 2006 subscription confirmation (via e-mail) which stated that I will receive the following benefits as a returning subscriber:

1. $40 off the standard price ($209 in 5 installments of $41.80).
2. $49 off the Superfan price (one installment of $50)

I called Customer Service after I received this, since I recall a postcard notification last year (I think) that mentioned D* was giving a service credit to all 2005 Superfan subscribers (I think because they hadn't made it clear that a special interactive receiver was necessary for all the features). Long story short, the CSR had no idea what he was doing and kept me on the phone for nearly an hour before I asked for a supervisor. I ended up with free Showtime for 6 months and free Superfan subscription for my time.

After a search, I found someone else who received and posted a copy of the poscard notification (on the sister-forum, AVSforums). Hope this link works - if you subscribed last year, it appears Superfan should be free after the returning subscriber discount and this credit.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Sorry, wasn't clear .... this year gets the free Superfan promo between the mentioned dates (should read 2006-2007).


jeepgod said:


> 2007? What about 2006?


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

jaobrien6 said:


> The directvsports web page says $99 for superfan, not $50. Does the letter you got say $50? I haven't gotten my renewal letter yet.


My letter said my auto-renewal rate would be $50 for select customers like me who purchased it last year.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

dmastro said:


> I am a returning Ticket/Superfan subscriber. On May 18th, I received my 2006 subscription confirmation (via e-mail) which stated that I will receive the following benefits as a returning subscriber:
> 
> 1. $40 off the standard price ($209 in 5 installments of $41.80).
> 2. $49 off the Superfan price (one installment of $50)
> ...


I never got that postcard...do you think it matters in terms of calling up and asking for SF to be free this year?


----------



## dmastro (Mar 25, 2004)

Chandler Mike said:


> I never got that postcard...do you think it matters in terms of calling up and asking for SF to be free this year?


I doubt it matters, as long as you subscribed last year. They don't seem to have the information tracked against our accounts (at least in my case). That was part of my frustration - the CSR couldn't find any kind of flag on my account for the credit, nor was he in any way aware of the existence of this credit in any form or fashion. I had to eventually speak to a supervisor who ended up giving me Superfan for free anyway for my troubles.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

I have read in another forum, that D* will be having a new promotion...purchase
the NFL Sunday ticket, and get the HR10-250 free(except for shipping-handling)


----------



## dagztwo3 (May 8, 2005)

dmastro said:


> I doubt it matters, as long as you subscribed last year. They don't seem to have the information tracked against our accounts (at least in my case). That was part of my frustration - the CSR couldn't find any kind of flag on my account for the credit, nor was he in any way aware of the existence of this credit in any form or fashion. I had to eventually speak to a supervisor who ended up giving me Superfan for free anyway for my troubles.


I'm on the phone right now with CSR and they said that the deal for the free Superfan expired in April?!?! She said that it was sent to subscribers via e-mail, but I never received it.

Now she's back on the line and she's saying that it only went out to a select few subscribers. If you didn't get the e-mail, then you're SOL.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

moonman said:


> I have read in another forum, that D* will be having a new promotion...purchase
> the NFL Sunday ticket, and get the HR10-250 free(except for shipping-handling)


Which forums was that?

As I can't imagine they would have enough HR10-250's left to fufill that promotion.
"Maybe" the HR20... but I doubt the HR10


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Which forums was that?
> 
> As I can't imagine they would have enough HR10-250's left to fufill that promotion.
> "Maybe" the HR20... but I doubt the HR10


---------------------------
Hi Earl............
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=68063
:up:


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

moonman said:


> ---------------------------
> Hi Earl............
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=68063
> :up:


Hmm... Could explain why about a month ago, they pulled the HR10-250 from DirecTV's website (for ordering purposes)

Maybe they where doing an inventory to see if they could do the promotion....

Thanks for the link


----------



## lawprof (Mar 25, 2003)

After reading the link on this thread, I called and ordered mine. It is the HD DirectTivo with 30 hours HD/200 hours SD. It also includes free HD dish installation, and they also waived the $20 handling fee without my asking. It is a legitimate offer available from Customer Retention Desk, which they say is good until the NFL season starts. (Regular Customer service did not know anything about it.) It requires a 2 year commitment + the $15.95 monthly fee for HD + DVR (Tivo) service.

I believe all this was for long-term subscribers with good payment histories. But I was already signed up to autosubscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket. I did mention that I was considering dropping the NFL Sunday Ticket and also DirectTV to Customer service before being transfered to the retention desk, but it did not seem as though they needed any persuading. I decided not to call back and take my chances on another rep.


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

lawprof said:


> After reading the link on this thread, I called and ordered mine.


I called earlier and was told it was only available for "auto-renew" ST subscribers. I know this is not entirely the case, because people had posted that they signed up for ST for the first time and got it.

I'm on hold with my 2nd call to retention right now... 

Not sure if it makes a difference, but my 1 year (initial) contract expired in May, and I just signed up for ST for the first time about 3 months or so ago.

We'll see!


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

If at first you don't succeed...

Made a 2nd call to Retention, and was given the offer (existing ST customer, although I just signed up about 3 months ago). She also credited my account for the 19.99 shipping (without my asking), and gave me 3 months free HD package.

Install is scheduled for Monday afternoon!


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you need super fan to get the games in HD if you have HDTivo?


----------



## dmastro (Mar 25, 2004)

utvnut said:


> Do you need super fan to get the games in HD if you have HDTivo?


Yes. Well, other than your OTA locals, ESPN, etc. Ticket games require Superfan for HD.


----------

